# "iron press" - would this work?



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi All,

I am after some opinions. I have played around with a few different (store bought) papers and to my surprise, I'm reasonably happy with some HP cold peel paper I bought at my local OfficeWorks. It has quite a nice hand, matte finish, prints nice and sharp (the Avery paper sucked in that everything seemed blurred), etc. However, I'm still having a bit of a problem with cracking on garment stretch, which I understand is to do with using a hand iron.

Being on a fairly limited budget, I'm wondering if using something like this eBay item would work - http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Singer-Magic-Press-4-Iron-Press_W0QQitemZ4454983783QQcategoryZ79255QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

E.g - will it give better results than a hand iron, and what would be the comparison to a professional heat press? Being in Australia, I'm not in a position to buy a "home made" press, and this seems like a cheap alternative. Apparently the pressure applied is 100 pounds, whatever that means. But of course, I've no idea what pressure a heat press applies, so...?

Should I just give up and wait to buy a professional heat press, or do you think I might get decent results with this?

TIA,
Kath (the miser!)


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Well, my first guess would be no, but I didn't see any information or specs on that thing. How hot does it get?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

No No No, that is for ironing shirts and pants. If you want to do this with an iron then I would go to your local Office depot and buy a large mouse pad. (same material as heat press bottoms) I have one that is 14 x 18 cost 10 dollars. Place it on a hard surface. Do not use an ironing board. Place shirt over pad and iron per instructions that come with transfer paper. ! Pre heat shirt about 6 seconds. Press each area of the 15 to 20 seconds (heat press is 15 to 20 seconds) so same with iron but because it is smaller you need to do each area. Then peel.
About the paper.. If you buying at any office supply you are paying way too much. try one of the sources we use. I use paper called Iron all from New Millford Photo. I love it and so do my clients that I sell shirts too.


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

OK, guess that idea is out!  I think I'll persevere with trying to get a good transfer from my iron while I save for a heat press. Am I right that it's lack of pressure which is causing the transfer to fracture?

badalou - in terms of "paying too much" I'm concerned once you factor in shipping to Aust the price per sheet would work out about the same/more expensive. I'm willing to pay a bit more if the quality is better, but if I can find a decent product locally, that's better. For example, 25 sheets of A4 from New Millford will cost $9.50 USD to ship. That adds 0.38 cents to a 0.67 cent sheet of paper.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Ahh I am sorry I did not see that your in Aust. I don't pay shipping here.


----------



## prbaxter (Mar 10, 2009)

is it not feasible to attach a large metal plate to the bottom of an iron and press down on it.

The metal sheet would conduct heat and provide a consistent heat throughout and the pressure would also be consitent throughout.

???


----------

